# Question about tapering off Celexa



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

I took Celexa for over a year and now I weaned myself off .I took 40mg and I've been told to reduce 10mg per week. Last Friday was the last day I took it. On Monday I started to feel like I had no energy at all and I kind of walked around in Trance, not really dizziness. Kind of hard to describe. I just have absolute zero Energy and that's very hard when you have a child. Is this from the Celexa ? How comes I didn't feel this when I tapered off 10mg per week ? I only feel like that since I am completly off. I am worried that this is maybe not from the Celexa. Yesterday I thought I might be pregnant but I just got my period today so this can't be it. Do you start the withdrawl symphtoms when you completly off the medication or shouldn't I have felt like that when I went down 10mg per week ? If this is from stopping the medication, how long am I suppose to feel like that ? I hope I don't have all of a sudden chronic fatigue symdrome. I can't handle anymore syndromes.


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

If I remember my taper, after about a year of use, to be 5mg every five days. It sounds like you dropped dosage pretty fast, at least compared to how I was prescribed. I did have some withdrawal but extremely mild. The only persisting symptom was this weird energy/adrenaline ripple that would pass over my body through my neck and to the base of my skull. Weird, yes, doc said it was a typical symptom of withdraw, but at least its normal. Beat down tired sounds possible as a withdraw symptom but that's how I felt starting Celexa, but not coming off. But we're all different. Good luck. Just sit in this uncomfortable space for a bit and it will pass. Lots of Love.


----------

